
Why Doesn't Python Have Switch/Case? - happy-go-lucky
https://www.pydanny.com/why-doesnt-python-have-switch-case.html
======
awinter-py
it does: [https://github.com/abe-winter/bswitch](https://github.com/abe-
winter/bswitch)

